# Kaufempfehlung AiO in Phanteks P400S



## 14Hannes88 (9. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt seit einigen Wochen mein P400S und wollte ursprünglich versuchen meinen Cryorig Ultimate R1 so umzubauen das dieser dennoch in das Gehäuse passt. Leider habe ich das nicht geschafft, besser gesagt, es ist nicht das Ergebnis was ich mir erhofft hatte. Einen neuen Tower-Kühler will ich mir eigentlich nicht anschaffen und wollte da mal schauen ob man mit einer AiO mittlerweile besser fährt. Eine richtige Wasserkühlung ist mir zu aufwendig und zu teuer. Des weiteren, aus Sicht der Optik und Erweiterbarkeit, wäre eine AiO wesentlich besser. Den derzeit kann ich einige RAM-Slots nicht verwenden, weil der Kühler im Weg ist.

Dazu mal eine Frage: Beim Phanteks kann man nur vorn einen Radiator verbauen... lohnt es sich gleich einen 360er (untere Abdeckung des NT-Covers entfernen) zu nehmen oder macht dies keinen großen Unterschied zu einem 240er/280er?

Wie sieht es mittlerweile in Sachen Lautstärke aus? Die Lüfter vom Cryorig erzeugen die ganze Zeit hörbar ein Luftgeräusch... Rechner steht ungefähr 2 Meter weg... wäre die AiO eher lauter oder leiser?

Welche Modelle könnt Ihr empfehlen? CPU i7-5820K und Gehäuse das angeprochene Phanteks P400S

Meine Favoriten bisher:

Arctic Liquid Freezer 360 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wobei ich mir bei der nicht sicher bin ob die beiden Leitungen bis nach vorn reichen.

Cryorig A80 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Würde mich über Empfehlungen sehr freuen. Danke.

Gruß


----------



## IRobertuSI (10. Januar 2018)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Dazu mal eine Frage: Beim Phanteks kann man nur vorn einen Radiator verbauen... lohnt es sich gleich einen 360er (untere Abdeckung des NT-Covers entfernen) zu nehmen oder macht dies keinen großen Unterschied zu einem 240er/280er?


Um einen 360mm Radiatior einzubauen, musst du auch den Festplattenkäfig entfernen, folglich hast du dann nur noch Platz für 2 2,5" Laufwerke. Und die Temperaturen werden nicht sehr viel geringer sein, ich würde es lassen. 



14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Welche Modelle könnt Ihr empfehlen? CPU i7-5820K und Gehäuse das angeprochene Phanteks P400S


Ich habe eine Fractal Design Celsius S24. Ist leise so lange man sie passend regelt, die Lüfter könnten bis zu 2000 RPM erreichen, was dann wie ein Staubsauger klingt. Die AIOs nehmen sich aber alle nicht so viel, da sie nur von ein paar verschiedenen OEMs kommen. Meinen Ryzen 7 1700 habe ich vor der Fractal Design mit einem Thermalright Macho gekühlt, wirklich leiser ist die AIO nicht und auch nicht viel kühler, ich habe auch hauptsächlich aus Optikgründen umgerüstet.

Andere Sache: Das Frontcover des P400(S) ist echt schlecht für den Airflow, mit besagter AIO lag der Unterschied zwischen Frontcover dran und ab bei mir  bei fast 10K! [Frage] Phanteks P400S Gehäusefront zerschneiden.


----------

